# Southeastern Virginia Golden Retriever Rescue



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone a member ?


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Not a member. However, before we got Harry, we were working with SEVA on adopting a golden. I have a contact if you need one.


----------

